# Welche Reifen im Schnee?



## lara79 (3. Januar 2010)

Endlich liegt im Norden mal Schnee und ich überlege gerade, ob ich wohl andere Reifen brauche. Ich fahre z.Z. Smart Sam und komme damit schon vorwärts. Aber auf härteren Schneepisten wird es schon ziemlich rutschig. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für "Winterreifen"?


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Januar 2010)

..guck mal in dem anderen reifen - fred !!! da gibts gaaanz viel über winterreifen !! ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M900schorsch (3. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..guck mal in dem anderen reifen - fred !!! da gibts gaaanz viel über winterreifen !! ))



oder kaufe dir einfach den Maxxis Swampthing für vorn und hinten, fahre damit wie auf Schienen ;-)


----------



## lara79 (3. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..guck mal in dem anderen reifen - fred !!! da gibts gaaanz viel über winterreifen !! ))



Oh ja, sorry, hab ich auch gerade gesehen. Allerdings ist der Thread. Allerdings hat der sich schon wieder zu einem Forum für Fahrradreifeningenieure entwickelt und ich verstehe nur noch Bahnhof


----------



## Matzell (3. Januar 2010)

ich empfehle 
http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=29b8e03cf1462ec3559c3d72e4569c14


----------



## Infernal (3. Januar 2010)

öhm... ich denke mal stark das es hier mehr um etwas "gemäßigteres" biken geht, ein wetscream ist hier sicher nicht der weg

Ich würde dir nen Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro ans herz legen... sieht zwar aus wie ein reiner Eis Reifen, fährt aber auch auf (festem) Schnee, Schotter etc und sogar auf Asphalt noch gut, soweit wie man halt in den Wald braucht^^

mfg Alex


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Januar 2010)

..dann schau doch mal in das"normale"männerforum - hähä - da gibste in die sufu REifen ein - und es kommen 1.000.000 verschiedene threads .... ))


----------

